# Möglichst günstiger Laptop für Informatik-Studium & World of Warcraft



## troschkanini (30. August 2018)

*Möglichst günstiger Laptop für Informatik-Studium & World of Warcraft*

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich beginne im Oktober ein Informatik Studium und benötige dafür einen Laptop ..

Ausserdem sollte der Laptop möglichst World of Warcraft auf sehr hohen Grafik-Einstellungen flüssig laufen lassen.

Der Preis sollte natürlich so gering wie möglich sein.

Sonst habe ich keine Ansprüche an den Laptop außer das übliche Office-Gedöns und Multimedia-Kram .. Das sollte ja alles funktionieren wenn World of Warcraft läuft.

Es wäre sehr nett, wenn jemand mögliche Geräte verlinken kann, da ich mich mit Hardware wirklich kaum auskenne.

Viele liebe Grüße!


----------



## amdahl (30. August 2018)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger Laptop für Informatik-Studium & World of Warcraft*

Sicher dass du das beides in einem Gerät willst?
Um WoW möglichst flüssig auf hohen Einstellungen darzustellen braucht es einen amtlichen Gaming-Laptop der entsprechend dick und schwer ist. Falls er das nicht sein soll geht das zusätzlich auf den Preis.
Und dieses Teil müsstest du dann täglich mit dir herum schleppen.


----------



## troschkanini (30. August 2018)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger Laptop für Informatik-Studium & World of Warcraft*

Naja, am besten wäre natürlich einen Desktop-PC zum Zocken und irgendein kleines, leichtes Notebook für die Uni.

Dafür fehlt aber leider das Geld, deshalb sollte es schon in einem Gerät sein.


----------



## Merowinger0807 (30. August 2018)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger Laptop für Informatik-Studium & World of Warcraft*

Wenn du Abstriche in Sachen Optik machen kannst beim Spielen, sollte jeder halbwegs moderne Schlepptop mit halbwegs guter dedizierter Grafikkarte für WOW ausreichen. Haken ist halt wirklich wie amdahl schon geschrieben hat, die Dinger sind meist unhandlich groß&schwer. Mal davon ab das die Akkulaufzeiten meist arg begrenzt sind (im Vergleich zum zB. Subnotebook/Ultrabook).

Frage wäre auch... wie groß ist das Budget welches Dir zur Verfügung steht? Reden wir hier von 300-400€ oder evtl. von 800-900€? Sollte es eher zu letzterem tendieren könntest Du auch im Gebrauchtsegment wildern und dir nen "älteren" aber keineswegs schlechten Desktop-PC SOWIE ein leichtes und langatmiges Notebook zulegen.
Gleich schonmal vorab... kurze Recherche via Geizhals mit folgenden Mindestanforderungen (15,6", 8GB Ram, SSD, dedizierte Grafik mit mind. 2GB VRAM) gab etliche Treffer aus die aber bei mind. 650€ anfingen (Neuware versteht sich) aber dann nur mit den "billigen" MX Grafikchips versehen sind.

Andere Möglichkeit wäre eins mit Ryzen CPU und VEGA 10 IGP aber da reden wir von mind. 850 Tacken.


----------



## TrueEvil (30. August 2018)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger Laptop für Informatik-Studium & World of Warcraft*

Als Informatik Student der sich vor etwa 1 Jahr ein Notebook genau für diesen Zweck geholt hat kann ich vielleicht etwas beisteuern 
Wie meine Vorredner rate ich dir zu einem möglichst leichten Gerät (unter 2kg). 
Da es für WoW schon ein 4 Kerner sein sollte aber auch ein möglichst geringer Stromverbrauch (damit du mit einer Ladung über den Tag kommst und nicht wie so manche nach 2/3 Stunden verzweifelt eine Steckdose suchst, die dann nicht überall ist und du nicht auch noch das extra Gewicht des Ladegerätes mit dir rumschleppen musst). Ist meine Empfehlung hier klar Intel's 8th Generation (9th wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, aber die Leistung/Verbrauch wird nicht viel besser sein, so das sich das Warten nicht besonders lohnt).
Etwas das ich im laufe meines Studiums wirklich zu schätzen gelernt hab ist ein Touchscreen mit Stifteingabe! Wenn ich nicht grad Code schreiben muss, kommt der praktisch ständig zum Einsatz. Weil du dir damit schnell Notizen in die VL-Folien machen kannst und auch mal Graphen und Diagrammen (die doch sehr häufig vorkommen). 
Da ich dein Preislimit bzw. Preisbereich nicht kenne Liste ich dir mal einfach ein Paar passende Geräte auf:

Access Denied

Asus TP510UQ-E8033T (P) 39.6cm (15.6 Zoll) Notebook Intel Core i5 8GB 1024GB HDD 128GB SSD Nvidia GeForce 940MX Windows(R) 10 Home versandkostenfrei, A034 | voelkner - direkt guenstiger

HP Envy x360 15 bp108ng Core i5 8250U Notebook günstig bei csv-direct.de

Acer Nitro 5 Spin NP515-51-53DZ - Intel Core i5 8250U 1,60GHz (Win10) - NH.Q2YEV.002 de Notebooks billiger notebook.de

Lenovo Yoga 730-15IKB 81CU0043GE 15,6" FHD i5-8250U 8GB/256GB SSD GTX1050 Win10 ++ Cyberport

Wenn du allerdings auf die zusätzliche Grafikleistung in der Uni verzichten kannst dann würde ich dir einfach zu einem gerät mit Thunderbolt 3 raten und einer Dockingstation:

https://www.csv-direct.de/artinfo.php?artnr=A3000657&KATEGORIE=30&pva=geizhals2

https://www.alternate.de/Sonnet/eGF...1407962?campaign=Grafikgehäuse/Sonnet/1407962

Das ist zwar eine etwas ungewöhnliche Lösung, aber wahrscheinlich die bessere. 

Ich selbst hab mir damals ein Lenovo Yoga 720-13IKB (81C3002LGE) geholt, weil er nur 1,3 Kg wiegt und im Standard eine Laufzeit von 8 Stunden hat (durch Undervolting sind es jetzt 10 bis zu 14 Stunden), zudem ist der Ladeanschluss USB-C PD und lässt sich damit im Notfall auch mit ner Powerbank aufladen. Das einzig Negative was ich bisher sagen kann ist das der Prozessor unter Volllast (Cinebench,Prime95) drosselt wegen dem Powerlimit (Durch etwas tweaken konnte ich das jedoch abmildern).


----------



## Research (30. August 2018)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger Laptop für Informatik-Studium & World of Warcraft*

Oder mal mit mysn reden.
SALE


----------



## troschkanini (7. September 2018)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger Laptop für Informatik-Studium & World of Warcraft*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe jetzt mal etwas gesucht, da ich auch keinen Laptop möchte der so extrem verrückt aussieht wie es die meisten Gaming-Laptops nun mal tun, hat es sich etwas in die Länge gezogen.

Ich habe jetzt diesen HP mal ins Auge genommen, der liegt preislich auch an meiner absoluten Schmerzgrenze. 

      --->   HP PAVILION 17-AB431NG Notebook mit Core™ i5, 8 GB RAM, 1 TB & GeForce GTX 1050 Ti in Schwarz kaufen | SATURN

Mit i5 8300H Prozessor und Geforce GTX 1050 Ti, leider nur 8GB Ram (das sollte ja bei Bedarf auch auf 16GB irgendwann nachrüstbar sein, oder?) und Akku-Laufzeit von "bis zu 11,15h".

Der Prozessor und die Grafikkarte sollten mit Spielen wie WoW, League of Legends oder Diablo ja locker zurecht kommen und auch neuere Titel auf angepasster Grafik auch meistern können, oder?

Was sagt ihr zu dem Laptop? Alles in Allem gut oder überteuert? Überteuert sind die Dinger ja sowieso.. aber mit der Konkurrenz verglichen, versteht sich.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Research (7. September 2018)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger Laptop für Informatik-Studium & World of Warcraft*

Test HP Pavilion 17-g120ng Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------

